# selle italia slr kit carbonio gel flow saddle



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

it´s been a months since i got my selle italia slr kit carbonio gelflow saddle soo now i can post my first thoughts:

i ride mostly single track, crosscountry trails... it´s very light, cool shape, strong (i weight 70kgs); and very very very confortable. i am surprised how confortable this saddle is. i had my thoughts about getting it cause locals tht ride in a slr titanium or vanox say that it´s only a rode saddle, but don´t believe that. before i bought it i used to have a fizik saddle but this selle italia it´s way confortable. if you wanna pull the trigger on this baby but your´re not shure about it´s confy or not don´t look further.

very cool saddle indeed

rrl :thumbsup:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree- mine is more comfortable than the SLR gel flow that it replaced, imo. It's being used with a Thomson mp seatpost, though. I have to wonder how the rails would hold up on something like a KCNC.


----------



## petercarm (Nov 5, 2007)

As a baggy shorts wearer, I had trouble with the SLR shape. It is too pointed at the nose and catches the shorts, ripping them to bits.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

petercarm said:


> As a baggy shorts wearer, I had trouble with the SLR shape. It is too pointed at the nose and catches the shorts, ripping them to bits.


You ride your WW ride with baggies? Isn't that in the WW rule book?


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

I heard this saddle doesn't mount to some seat posts (ie. specialized), because of the rail shape. Does anyone have any experience with this? What seat post are you using?


----------



## Duff Man (Apr 10, 2007)

chuckji said:


> I heard this saddle doesn't mount to some seat posts (ie. specialized), because of the rail shape. Does anyone have any experience with this? What seat post are you using?


A lot of saddles with carbon rails dont work with some seatposts. That is because the carbon rails tend to be much bigger in diameter than the metal ones. I know some companies (bontrager) off different sized "ears" for their seat posts to work with these larger rails so you might wanna look into that for the seatpost you have


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Quite a few of the new Selle Italia saddles can't be used with seat post clamps that clamp from the sides of the rails like Race Face Next/Deus etc. because the rails aren't actually round, they are flattened on the sides.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

SLR Carbonio Flow's are the best saddle i've ever used, they were a massive upgrade from SLR Gel Flow. on the trail the carbon rails flex like an extra level of suspension - really cushty.

+ if you shop around they can be had for less than $150.

Selle Carbonio saddles have 8x8.5mm carbon oval rails - i'm using a Syntace P6 which works with oval rails without modification + they have the best clamp design on the market. on my other bike i've a Carbonio Flow on a Ritchey WCS single bolt seatpost with their 8x8.5mm clamp kit, holds great, but easy to over torque.

USE have an oval rail head kit as an accessory for their Alien & Sumo posts. Thomson wrote back to say you don't need any adaptors to use their Masterpeice seatposts with Selle oval rails. i had no response from Woodman last September regards oval rails with their posts (even re-sent the message), finally, from experience they don't work with Specialized carbon posts (one came with a frame). 

(edit for typo)


----------



## petercarm (Nov 5, 2007)

Margaritaman said:


> You ride your WW ride with baggies? Isn't that in the WW rule book?


I don't have a WW bike... unless you count my rigid singlespeed from BITD. That is currently sporting a titanium Turbomatic on an original USE titanium post.

I don't do lycra. I'm 40 years old. The world is a better place with me not doing lycra.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The carbon rail Selle Italia saddles have a ovalized oversize rail. Meaning some seat post clamps will not work. Best to check this out before hand. Or learn the hard way like me.

Personally I would just buy a normal SLR. The claimed weights for the Kit Carbonio (Flow or not) are utter BS.

Here is my overweight POS that costs 125 USD more than a standard SLR. The standard SLR is only 2 grams heavier than my on average. The KIt Carbonio saddles are a waste of money. Just buy a normal Selle Italia SLR or Flite or whatever...


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

chuckji said:


> I heard this saddle doesn't mount to some seat posts (ie. specialized), because of the rail shape. Does anyone have any experience with this? What seat post are you using?


i´m using a control tech i post carbon fiber (350mm x 31.6) seatpost and it fits perfect!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Here's the pictorial from the Selle Italia instructions on fitting saddle clamps. I liked Fig 2 the best.  Don't f'over your seat rails.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Here's the pictorial from the Selle Italia instructions on fitting saddle clamps. I liked Fig 2 the best.  Don't f'over your seat rails.


installed a 218g terry butterfly carbon saddle on my wifes stumpjumper today.

it has exactly the same carbon rails as my Selle Italia Carbonio Flow(s) - but instead of a lorica cover she gets hand stitched Italian leather.

anyway, it works great with my old EC90 setback seatpost.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

How much is that terry butterfly carbon saddle? 

I wonder what the shell looks like and if ripping the padding and leather off will reveal a normal SLR shell.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> How much is that terry butterfly carbon saddle?
> 
> I wonder what the shell looks like and if ripping the padding and leather off will reveal a normal SLR shell.


$190 retail but $117.39 + postage from:

http://www.bikesonline.com/index.php?page_URL=Terry-Womens-ButterflyCarbon-Black-Saddle

the shell is different to my SLR's, wider with no claims of carbon content, but your right there's loads of opportunities for modification/weenism.

the manufacturer's website: http://www.terrybicycles.com/saddles/detail.html?item_no=21179


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got a SLR Kit Carbonio Flow for EUR 99 (USD 124) + shipping on eBay Italy yesterday.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> I liked Fig 2 the best.


F OVER - NO!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Xallo (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have had the chance to give a try to the kit carbonio flow last sunday and I have to admit that I've been quiet impressed by its confort. However, I'm not sure this saddle is designed for aggressive xc riding. Do you think it is? Are the carbon rails appropriate for this kind of riding?
By the way, I found a great deal on the kit carbonio (not the flow, the normal). Do you think it will be as confortable as the flow?
FYI, this saddle will be used on a Slayer SXC 2009...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

should be no probs using the saddle offroad, the covering is tougher than it looks. just make sure your seatpost is compatable with the wider oval rails, there's a few posts listed above in this thread.

as long as you don't overtighten + use carbon paste when you install everything should be okay.

can't comment on the comfort of the non cut-out version, been riding years & years now with SLR flows, comfort depends on your shorts as well - you might notice numbness after a few hours/or not!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Curious... where is the best for pricing on this saddle?


----------



## MTZMTB1 (Jan 11, 2008)

im in the same problem, i have a slr kit carbonio flow and i need to buy a seatpost for my nicolai helius rc, i think i better buy the syntance p6 carbon.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

MTZMTB1 said:


> im in the same problem, i have a slr kit carbonio flow and i need to buy a seatpost for my nicolai helius rc, i think i better buy the syntance p6 carbon.


Hmm..contrary to a post above about P6--my P6 does not fit a new Kit Carbonio Flow--rails seem to be 2mm too close together. It will not mount. I mounted it on an old Syncros post no problem. Emailed Syntace and got a reply from Germany right back--P6 is engineered to fit oversized carbon rails as on SLR. Which is not my problem. Said there should be some give on bending rails but be careful. Really they do not want to bend apart at all. I read somewhere else here about carbon rails on SLR quickly "turning to mush," so I figure I will ride it for a while on the Syncros and then try it on the P6 again. Or get aggressive with it, maybe.

Beautiful saddle. On the firm side. Makes me faster on the way back.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

BadHabit said:


> Hmm..contrary to a post above about P6--my P6 does not fit a new Kit Carbonio Flow--rails seem to be 2mm too close together. It will not mount. I mounted it on an old Syncros post no problem. Emailed Syntace and got a reply from Germany right back--P6 is engineered to fit oversized carbon rails as on SLR. Which is not my problem. Said there should be some give on bending rails but be careful. Really they do not want to bend apart at all. I read somewhere else here about carbon rails on SLR quickly "turning to mush," so I figure I will ride it for a while on the Syncros and then try it on the P6 again. Or get aggressive with it, maybe.
> 
> Beautiful saddle. On the firm side. Makes me faster on the way back.


hello BadHabit

sorry to contradict you matey - but SLR Carbonio Flows work great with Syntace P6 seatposts, very slight inward rail bending when winding up the bolts on install - but nothing to endanger yer crown jewels

i did 1000 miles mtbing with my Carbonio Flow SLR + P6, some really rough trails without any probs whatsoever (best combo IMHO, better than the WCS Superlogic i'm using now) and now another 600 miles with the P6 with the wifes Terry Carbon saddle also with SLR Carbonio oval rails on her Stumpy

also had the same info from Syntace ...why not try again?


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> also had the same info from Syntace ...why not try again?


I will and try to report back.


----------



## MTZMTB1 (Jan 11, 2008)

BadHabit said:


> I will and try to report back.


OK, THANKS. I WILL TRY THE SYNTANCE P6.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> Here's the pictorial from the Selle Italia instructions on fitting saddle clamps. I liked Fig 2 the best.  Don't f'over your seat rails.


I'm in the same situation, looking for a properly spec'd post for my Carbon rail seat. It is also a Selle. Been doing a bit of research, and seems, to meet Selle's spec's, these seats would *not be recommended:*

*Syntace top is to short, and not symmetrical to the bottom.*










*Woodman carbon is to narrow, not 8mm*










*Alien has offset clamps, middle from top and sides from bottom.*










*Bontrager uses a sandwich type, which Selle, on their website, has a big red X through the picture.*


















*Extralite has very thin bottom contacts, and the clamps are not symmetrical.*










*Kore iBeam also has a sandwich type clamp, not recommended by Selle.*










*Lynskey has offsetting clamp points top is outside and bottom in inside of rails.*










These, however, *would be to Selle Spec's:*



















Are there other light weight seat posts that meet Selle's recommendations? Keeping the clamp points symmetrical, w/ the specific mm requirements seems difficult to find. I'm still looking. I can't really see the Easton seatpost clearly enough to see if it meets Selle's requirements. I e-mailed Selle and asked for a list of recommended seatposts for their carbon railed seats. Still waiting.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

KevinK said:


> I'm in the same situation, looking for a properly spec'd post for my Carbon rail seat. It is also a Selle. Been doing a bit of research, and seems, to meet Selle's spec's, these seats would *not be recommended:*


I don't think the Syntace P6 would be bad for the rails. FWIW, I've mounted my Kit Carbonio Flow to a Titec Pluto Duke carbon seatpost, and it seems to fit extremely well. The Titec post isn't super light (229g for 350x31.6) but it's not a pig, either. Feels very comfy, too.

Bad pic: http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/[email protected]_mall/jitensya-ousama/cabinet/00775765/img55629496.jpg


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

bholwell said:


> I don't think the Syntace P6 would be bad for the rails. FWIW, I've mounted my Kit Carbonio Flow to a Titec Pluto Duke carbon seatpost, and it seems to fit extremely well. The Titec post isn't super light (229g for 350x31.6) but it's not a pig, either. Feels very comfy, too.
> 
> Bad pic: https://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/[email protected]_mall/jitensya-ousama/cabinet/00775765/img55629496.jpg


Hi bholwell. Looking at the Selle spec's, it seems they would like the rider to have a symmetrical clamp, and one that has a wider clamping area than the Syntace P6. I did, however overlook the Titec, and although they seem to have a variety of head clamp styles, this one does seem to meet Selle's requirements:










It is on the heavy side, but, I am looking for all options at the moment.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## MTZMTB1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I SEND AN EMAIL TO SELLE ITALIA AND THIS IS WHAT THEY SAID...
Dear Mr. Martinez,

According to our knowledge the Syntace P6 shouldn’t have problems with our oversize carbon rail. You should anyway contact Syntace to be more sure.

Thanks and best regards







CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

MTZMTB1 said:


> I SEND AN EMAIL TO SELLE ITALIA AND THIS IS WHAT THEY SAID...
> Dear Mr. Martinez,
> 
> According to our knowledge the Syntace P6 shouldn't have problems with our oversize carbon rail. You should anyway contact Syntace to be more sure.
> ...


Awesome MTZMTB1. Great information. I do wish Selle would just provide a list of approved seatposts, so we can choose. One thing that does make me feel a bit apprehensive, is, why did Selle ask for you to contact Syntace to be more sure? Actually, I may e-mail most of the above seatpost manufacturers and ask if their seatposts are o.k. to use with the Selle carbon rails.

Thanks again MTZMTB1,

Kevin


----------



## MTZMTB1 (Jan 11, 2008)

KevinK said:


> Awesome MTZMTB1. Great information. I do wish Selle would just provide a list of approved seatposts, so we can choose. One thing that does make me feel a bit apprehensive, is, why did Selle ask for you to contact Syntace to be more sure? Actually, I may e-mail most of the above seatpost manufacturers and ask if their seatposts are o.k. to use with the Selle carbon rails.
> 
> Thanks again MTZMTB1,
> 
> Kevin


I THINK, IN MY OWN OPINION, WE SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WHIT SYNTANCE P6, BUT I WILL EMAIL THEM TO. IF YOU CAN EMAIL THEM TOO BE GREAT,


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

MTZMTB1 said:


> I THINK, IN MY OWN OPINION, WE SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WHIT SYNTANCE P6, BUT I WILL EMAIL THEM TO. IF YOU CAN EMAIL THEM TOO BE GREAT,


I am in the process of e-mailing most of the seatpost manufacturers, and will post their responses. Thanks again for the response.

Kevin


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Use and Maintenance guides from Selle. Go to the middle of the page, *Fitting Instructions: Use and Maintenance.* Page 5 of 8 in Excel or page *18/19* in red lower corners.

http://www.sellesmp.com/en/download.htm


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

KevinK said:


> Use and Maintenance guides from Selle. Go to the middle of the page, *Fitting Instructions: Use and Maintenance.* Page 5 of 8 in Excel or page *18/19* in red lower corners.
> 
> http://www.sellesmp.com/en/download.htm


I see what you're referring to. From an engineering standpoint, I'm not sure that it makes complete sense. According to SMP, the Thomson might be your only option. I still think you'd be fine with a P6 or similar.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

bholwell said:


> I see what you're referring to. From an engineering standpoint, I'm not sure that it makes complete sense. According to SMP, the Thomson might be your only option. I still think you'd be fine with a P6 or similar.


Just received a reply from Bontrager, and found new information on the carbon rails. Since my Carbon rails have what looks like an aluminum sleeve on the top and bottom of the rail, side clamp systems Will Not Work, this was verified by Bontrager's e-mail as well. Selle also recommends 32mm, symetrical wide clamps. So far, the only ones that really work, per Selle specifications are:

Thomson Masterpiece/Elite
Truvativ Noir World Cup
Oval M800 TBT
Sunline V-One
Titec Pluto Prolite

I usually try to Err on the safe side, but may still consider the P6.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

bholwell said:


> I agree- mine is more comfortable than the SLR gel flow that it replaced, imo. It's being used with a Thomson mp seatpost, though. I have to wonder how the rails would hold up on something like a KCNC.


I have the SLR and KCNC set up. Very comfortable saddle and the KCNC holds up very well.

Did I mention they are extremely light :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Syntace P6 + Selle Italia Carbonio oval rails*

Syntace P6 works great with Selle Italia Carbonio oval rail saddles.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Selle sent me a very detailed e-mail, concerning the Carbon Rails. Here it is:

*Hello.

Thank you to contact us and for to buy our saddles.

About the section of the frame (rails), the ones by tube of steinless Aisi 304 are of 7,0 / 7,1 millimeters .

The ones by carbon fiber have an oval section and measure mm. 9.3 / 9.6 mm vertically and 7.7 / 7.9 horizontal; the jaws so that tightening the seat post must meet this requirement for Selle SMP and also for all other manufacturers of saddles Italians.
For example, the seat post Ritchey Carbon WCS meets this need.

Cordialità / Best regards.

Maurizio Schiavon*

Fantastic Customer Service!!! This is my second Selle SMP seat, the one on my current bike is the Selle SMP Glider w/ regular rails. They have my business for all future purchases!!!

Kevin


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> Syntace P6 works great with Selle Italia Carbonio oval rail saddles.


It does indeed. Got it clamped just fine, culturesponge. It's a better fit after its short time in my old Syncros, but I probably wouldn't have bothered to try it again without your encouragement. Thanks. As nice as I had hoped.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

BadHabit said:


> It does indeed. Got it clamped just fine, culturesponge. It's a better fit after its short time in my old Syncros, but I probably wouldn't have bothered to try it again without your encouragement. Thanks. As nice as I had hoped.


that's brilliant, no probs

ours came already kitted with Ti bolts (not mentioned on the website), for the mrs's Stumpy i trimmed the post from 400mm to 300mm it's now 40g lighter @ 194g - which isn't bad for a seatpost with such a robust alloy head


----------



## mephist0r (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess the ritchey carbon wcs it is then! Thanks kevin for the post!


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

@ mephist0r

Actually, I contacted Thomson, and their clamping system is compatible w/ Carbon Rails. I ended up purchasing a Thomson Masterpiece for my Selle SMP Full Carbon seat.

Good luck,

Kevin


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm glad I just found this post, I was about to order a gel flow. I guess it wouldn't work with my raceface next sl carbon seat post???

Thanks!


----------



## mephist0r (Oct 19, 2009)

FYI, The Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost works beautifully with the Selle SMP Carbon rails... Pics for your info


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got this saddle (was a take off, got it for 100$!), anyways it does work with the older one bolt Easton EC70 setback (I know, very heavy). 
Anyways, now I'm looking for a new seatpost. Would this work?









EDIT: just realized, on the Rotor site it says it works with oversize carbon rails


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

A friend of mine is having issues with his Cannondale Flash Hi- Mod 2 seatpost with USE clamping head and Selle Italia SLR with carbon rails.

He had the standard USE clamping head swapped in the shop by a USE clamping head to fit 'oval' rails. However, when tightening to the recommend torque (10 - 12Nm), he can still tilt the saddle forward / backward : the rails tilt a little inside the clamping heads.

When he got it from the shop, it was tight, but apparently they used something like 20 - 30 Nm to tighten it? Of course this is way too much. 

Any experience with USE & Selle Italia SLR carbon rails?


----------



## MTZMTB1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I Have The Slr Flow Whit Carbon Rails On A Syntance P6 Seatpost, Now I Have 3 Months Of Extreme Xc And Marathon Races And Have No Problems Of Any Kind, The Best Saddle I Ever Use. 100% Safe.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I got following reply from USE regarding the different clamps on their seatposts and usage of a Selle Italia SLR which was rocking forward / backward in the clamps when tightened to 12Nm :

_
we make a range of clamp sizes and it sounds like the vertical height that you have is to great for the rail. We haven't measured the SLR saddles so if you can find the saddle rail dimensions then you can pick from the list below that we produce.

SUMOCKBK
7mm standard circular rail

SUMOCKBK8.0
8mm diameter circular rail

SUMOCKBK9.2x7
9.2mm high, 7mm wide oval rail

SUMOCKBK9x7
9mm high, 7mm wide oval rail

SUMOCKBK9.7x7
9.7mm high, 7mm wide oval rail

SUMOCKBK9.8x8
9.8mm high, 8mm wide oval rail

SUMOCKBK10.3
10.3mm high, 8mm wide oval rail

SUMOCKBK9x8
9mm high, 8mm wide oval rail

Kind regards
John
USE
_


----------

